
Facebook admits to blocking Wikileaks links in DNC email hack - uptown
http://nypost.com/2016/07/24/facebook-admits-to-blocking-wikileaks-links-in-dnc-email-hack/
======
cryoshon
Further evidence of the establishment (and make no mistake Facebook is part of
the establishment) manipulating the public into darkness in order to save
their own hides.

Make no mistake, Facebook, Twitter, Google, reddit, etc-- they're trying as
hard as they can to collude with the powers that be in order to solidify their
own position in the status quo. That means censorship on demand; it means
propaganda in your feed.

